
In America's Panopticon - octosphere
https://www.thenation.com/article/in-americas-panopticon/
======
smush
It's too bad this doesn't cover the more recent amounts of surveillance,
starting from, say, the Patriot Act forwards. The article mentions that but
I'm curious if any HN users would know of any works that do attempt to cover
what those changes are?

I personally have no memory of living in a pre-Patriot Act world and so
privacy seems like this mythical hometown main street concept that I'd like to
see if I can experience even if only intellectually.

~~~
dredmorbius
The FBI's Vault is surprisingly informative.

[https://vault.fbi.gov](https://vault.fbi.gov)

[https://vault.fbi.gov/civil-rights](https://vault.fbi.gov/civil-rights)

[https://vault.fbi.gov/anti-war-movement](https://vault.fbi.gov/anti-war-
movement)

[https://vault.fbi.gov/cointel-pro](https://vault.fbi.gov/cointel-pro)

[https://vault.fbi.gov/Helen%20Keller](https://vault.fbi.gov/Helen%20Keller)

[https://vault.fbi.gov/Howard%20Zinn%20](https://vault.fbi.gov/Howard%20Zinn%20)

~~~
tomcam
Meta-question: why the trailing %20 on the Zinn URL?

~~~
dmschulman
As in the majority of cases, it's likely a mistake that has held over or gone
unnoticed from the time when content was created.

------
dredmorbius
This is a review of Sarah E. Igo's recent book, _The Known Citizen_.

Book detail:

[http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674737501](http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674737501)

Podcast:

[https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/dovetail.prxu.org/1...](https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/dovetail.prxu.org/106/b0dbc51c-1c5d-49ac-a449-f66260b2e768/IHUB_ASEG_REV_WEB_102018.mp3)

Youtube:

FPF Privacy Book Club - The Known Citizen by Professor Sarah E. Igo
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=LnyGcJiZAjI](https://youtube.com/watch?v=LnyGcJiZAjI)

Sarah Igo: "The Beginnings of the 'End of Privacy' in the Modern U.S."
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=AlWbNYvnxhg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=AlWbNYvnxhg)

